# Optical Illusions



## Stralbem (May 28, 2008)

I just want to share these optical illusions I've seen 


*Here's the first one...
It's Albert Eistein...*





* Move 15 feet away from the picture...
Who will it be?*



*Second...
The one on the left side is Mr. Angry and on the right side is Ms. Calm...




Move 12 feet away from the picture... 
See what happens...*


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 29, 2008)

This room isn't even 15 feet long. lol


----------



## JBCM627 (May 29, 2008)

Here's a Magic Eye Cube I made a while ago... (sorry its a bit big... might take a bit to load). The cube is in the middle of the image, but best seen if you can see the entire image, I think


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2008)

I got far enough away to make the bottom two faces change, but not the Einstein one.


----------



## cmhardw (May 29, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Here's a Magic Eye Cube I made a while ago... (sorry its a bit big... might take a bit to load). The cube is in the middle of the image, but best seen if you can see the entire image, I think



OMG you *made* a magic eye image? How do you do that? For a long time before I discovered the cube I was obsessed with Magic Eye images and I trained my eyes to the point where I can see almost any picture/poster/etc. nearly instantly using either the parallel or cross eyed method. Also I got to the point where I can switch between the parallel and cross-eyed view nearly instantly as well.

I used to make my own pencil drawing stereo-pair images, but seriously. How on earth do you actually make a standard Magic Eye image? I'd love to be able to do that!

Chris

P.S. Nice cube btw, I can see the lines for the stickers, which is extra cool! Would it be hard to have the stickers poke out of the cube, sort of like tiles?

P.P.S. You have a line sinking into the cube at the top of the F face stickers, which looks a little strange since there isn't a seam at this part of the cube. Other than that the cube looks really good!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2008)

chris, I don't know if you are extra special at seeing these , but I couldn't see the lines for all of the stickers. I saw the seam lines, but they didn't seem to really represent stickers. I also noticed the F face line.


----------



## ch_ts (May 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> I got far enough away to make the bottom two faces change, but not the Einstein one.


I just stood up from my computer about 3 feet away and squinted. It's marilyn monroe.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2008)

For the first ones here, it's fun if you're really nearsighted (like I am) - you can just remove your glasses and see the alternate images. Much easier than backing up 15 feet!


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2008)

ch_ts said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I got far enough away to make the bottom two faces change, but not the Einstein one.
> ...



Oh nice one.

And Mr. Hughey, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## JBCM627 (May 29, 2008)

> I used to make my own pencil drawing stereo-pair images, but seriously. How on earth do you actually make a standard Magic Eye image? I'd love to be able to do that!



Not too difficult, actually, if you have a program do it for you 

Below is a cropped version of the original picture I used to create the image, and the software I used you can find here: http://www.beroux.com/english/softwares/bigle3d/

http://www.thewonderidiot.net/timer/images/bwcube.jpg


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 30, 2008)

I can't see the magic eye thing at all...


----------



## Stefan (May 30, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> the software I used you can find here: http://www.beroux.com/english/softwares/bigle3d/


So you didn't write one yourself? Bah, how lame. Let me guess, you also didn't mold your cube pieces yourself.

I wrote some back then, even a moving one in assembler (a tetris game, pieces "sticking out of the screen"). The way I did it was roughly like this:

- Create a vertical column (about 4cm wide) random pattern.
- Duplicate it horizontally.
- Walk pixel-line-wise over the greyscale 3d image where white=near and black=far. Walk over the pattern image in parallel. Whenever a pixel in the greyscal image is brighter/darker than the previous, insert/remove a pixel into/from the random pattern line.

You can see this in the picture posted earlier. It's a repeating vertical pattern, only distorted, stretched/contracted vertically. Back then I looked at the pictures and tried to reproduce the effect the way I described above, and it worked very well.


----------



## Stralbem (May 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I can't see the magic eye thing at all...



same here... I don't know how it works...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2011)

Guess what this is about before you read the solution. Hint:


Spoiler



(edit: better hint) Do you see the blue pieces of the left cube and the yellow pieces of the right cube?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hadley4000 said:


> I can't see the magic eye thing at all...





Stralbem said:


> same here... I don't know how it works...



If you can go boss eyed (seeing two slightly overlapping images) it's easy. The pattern repeats so when you go boss eyed until the repeating pattern overlaps you'll be able to see the image.

Stefan - are all the colours the same and just appear to be different?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Mar 9, 2011)

I think something to do with the right one and the red stickers because they are very vibrant

And the second picture the color on the center sticker on the front face.... It looks very different.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you see the blue pieces of the left cube and the yellow pieces of the right cube?


----------



## bluedasher (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a guess, perhaps some of the colors in both images are not what they appear to be. 

EX: The yellow squares in the right image look a bit off and I don't think they are really yellow. If I were to extend this guess a little further than I would suppose that the blue squares in the left image are also not really blue. If the colors are not what they appear to be, perhaps the tiles are white or black, maybe a sort of silver color (I only suspect that the tiles are these colors because I think these colors would react well when the yellow and blue colors are layered over the image.)


Keep in mind that this is all extended from just my first guess and If that is wrong then everything is wrong.

EDIT: I still haven't looked at the link Stefan provided and I began typing this before your above post was posted Stefan.


----------

